# Water Cooling Suggestions?



## jazee (Feb 17, 2006)

So I have desided that I want to boost the cooling in my gaming tower up to a water cooling system. Being that I have never set up a water cooling system in a computer before. I'm looking for some suggestions in building a system or getting a kit. Also is there anything that I should look for in buying a system. Also I need it to cool my GFX Card if possible.

The specs are:

P4 3.6 LGA775
ATI X850
ASUS P5GD2 Deluxe MB

I have 3 5.25 drive bays open. 2 Floppy slots open and 3 HD Spots open for mounting.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am going to move this to case mods.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thermaltake's Big Water SE system is awesome! It is very easy to install and flashy also! Looks great in a case. I have installed it in the sys in my sig and it works brilliantly! Just be ready to take the computer completely apart (almost). You will need to get under the mobo so the mobo and cpu, pretty much everything, have to come out with the exception of PSU, and drives.

Good luck!


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.xoxide.com/ is a great site for finding everything you need to mod you comp. for water cooling.


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

The big water se is a great kit. I have almost no complaints with it BUT this site has some of the best water cooling products hands down
http://www.dangerdenstore.com/home.php
I highley recommend you check it out. Also with water cooling make sure you understand the risks you are taking. It is definatly possible to spring a leak wich will commonly fry your video card. So id reccoment checking out some non-conductive fluids to run in your system. Pc ice sells a product that is non-conductive to the point that it shouldn't ruin your hardware under normal conditions. Even with non-conductive fluids you need to minimize the dust in your case. dust can contain electrolytes wich will cause fluid to conduct electricity when dissolved. also it is possible for the pump to fail causing your system to overheat and wreck itself. But all and all most kits should get youwhat your looking for. If your looking for the best quality parts definatly go to that danger den site. If your looking for a great kit at a decent price that should fit inside your case without any modification check out the bigwater se kit.


----------



## jgulick48 (Feb 19, 2006)

just e sure not to get any of the water blocks that are made with plastic, they tend to crack and leak all over


----------



## timk9 (Feb 22, 2006)

You'll definitely get the best performance from the ones mentioned above, or others you can find at www.xoxide.com, www.directron.com. MaximumPC did a lengthy article comparing watercoolers, and I'll try to dig up a URL later.

I myself went the cheap route and it seems to be working well so far. I got the CoolerMaster Aquagate Mini. It is a "Mini" model in that instead of having a waterblock, radiator, pump, and reservoir - all requiring precious space and drive bay(s) - there are only two units in my system. The Pump and CPU block are all one unit, and there's a radiator. No reservoir; it was prefilled at the factory and not modifiable. So, adding VGA blocks or hard drive blocks is out of the question, but I'm not that hardcore yet  CoolerMaster says evaporation shouldn't be a problem and you shouldn't have to fill it for a couple years, but it's not user-serviceable. Easy to install if you read the directions, but yes you will have to disassemble most of the PC and remove the mobo.

Tim


----------

